# Exhale Co2 Bags?



## zeyroc420 (Feb 4, 2010)

i need to know if anybody has used this organic co2 bag called 

exhale co2 bags for growing the ganja?has anybody had success? or is it a sham? anybody who knows about it let me know? i got a 6 x 6 room by 9 ft tall i wanna know if this co2 bag is worth it,im new my first gro room, i got a 600w lamp with drip and hydroton if it helps with a answer on co2 issue.thx


----------



## Go Go Ganja! (Feb 20, 2010)

i read a journal where this guy used them and he seemed to like them. trying to get some for myself right now...do you know where it can be bought?


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Feb 20, 2010)

I have not heard of them but a better CO2 setup for a nice sized room that you have would be very beneficial. Even a CO2 generator might be an option. You might not need to buy a monitor/controller if you calculate the CO2 output for each unit.


----------



## jecingfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Just picked one up on the advise of my caregiver. Plants seem to be loving it.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 14, 2010)

where on the internet can one of these be picked up


----------



## cagedxj (Apr 14, 2010)

I have the first on in Oregon and it has worked AWESOME in a small area~


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 15, 2010)

http://co2bags.com/index.html How much are these things, I am curious.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 15, 2010)

ExHale&#8482;- Homegrown CO2 provides CO2 24 hours a 
day with no need to refill bottles or use expensive 
CO2 production units. The power of ExHale lies in 
the mycelial mass inside the cultivator. This mycelial 
mass cultivates 20,000ppm CO2 and the one-way 
breather patch releases CO2 continually for up to 6 
months.

The ExHale cultivator is designed for small to 
medium grow spaces, or more specifically 1 ExHale 
cultivator will provide 4-6 plants with the CO2 they 
need. A continuous shower of CO2 directly onto your 
plants is the most efficient way to deliver CO2 .

ExHale comes complete and is cultivating CO2 even 
before you get out of the checkout line. No need to 
turn it on or turn it off, simply place ExHale in your 
grow space and leave it alone to do its job.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow after reading that I am really curious If they cost like 100 bucks I would probably buy one.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just sent them a E-Mail asking about the price and size of the product.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Apr 17, 2010)

mine cost 15 buck each. got two from my grow shop and they seem to do the trick. dont check the ppm so i cant give a number.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 17, 2010)

I never heard back from them in E-Mail form.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I sent them two E-Mails and no response back I don't like their style I wont do business with them.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Update they finally got back to me and they are pretty cheap I think I will use them.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 28, 2010)

how much are they? and anyone able to give an accurate ppm reading?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 28, 2010)

They are 25 bucks each and they come activated so u have to use them immediately, They have a PPM rating on their website but who knows if its legit. I am going to buy one and see if it works, they are pretty inexpensive for how long they last.


----------



## cagedxj (May 2, 2010)

In a 2 by 4 Hydrohut, With 6 plants the PPM was 900 with a small ehxaust fan working all the time!


----------



## thecrondon (May 2, 2010)

zeyroc420 said:


> i need to know if anybody has used this organic co2 bag called
> 
> exhale co2 bags for growing the ganja?has anybody had success? or is it a sham? anybody who knows about it let me know? i got a 6 x 6 room by 9 ft tall i wanna know if this co2 bag is worth it,im new my first gro room, i got a 600w lamp with drip and hydroton if it helps with a answer on co2 issue.thx


 open a window and get a window fan. the best co2 is free and unlimited!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 2, 2010)

well outside and air only has a ppm rating of about 200-300 PPM. by adding C02 to a room in excess of the 300 PPM only accelerates food.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 4, 2010)

cagedxj said:


> In a 2 by 4 Hydrohut, With 6 plants the PPM was 900 with a small ehxaust fan working all the time!


I have a 4 x 4 secret Jardent grow tent and I use a 4in Can fan for exhaust I have a ducting that is attached tot he verytop of the tent so I get the hot air out and it suckes through the light to exhaust hot air. I dont want to waist the CO2 I hope that having my ducking so high up the CO2 hopefully wont make it that high. I can always have the exhaust fan sucking air though the outside of the tent.


----------



## HydroHawk (Aug 2, 2010)

I tried those Exhale bags and didn't see the same results as I have been seeing with Co2Boost.. it's just a mushroom kit in a bag labeled as a Co2 generator, lame. I'm sure they are producing some Co2, but the boost bucket comes with a pump and hose system and I think that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 2, 2010)

Why not just spray your leaves with seltzer water? It has carbon dioxide in it and the plants can take it out of the water if sprayed on leaves. Just remember to raise your hood before misting the leaves. There are plenty of forums and sites and blogs that swear it works. Of course it may be cheaper to use one of these mushroom co2 generators, I haven't done the math. The plants should be misted twice a day with seltzer water. Because the co2 is bonded with the water, ventilation can continue. This method is probably only ideal in a closet.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Aug 19, 2010)

these bags are the shit my buddy has 4 bags in a 8x8 ish room and his ppm is 1500 with vents on! no joke im buying 4 for my room tomorrow, funny i randomly find this thread the day before i buy them.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 20, 2010)

I still haven't tried them yet.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 20, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Why not just spray your leaves with seltzer water? It has carbon dioxide in it and the plants can take it out of the water if sprayed on leaves. Just remember to raise your hood before misting the leaves. There are plenty of forums and sites and blogs that swear it works. Of course it may be cheaper to use one of these mushroom co2 generators, I haven't done the math. The plants should be misted twice a day with seltzer water. Because the co2 is bonded with the water, ventilation can continue. This method is probably only ideal in a closet.


 lol thats like saying hey open a 24pack of soda and just leave them in their.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 20, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> lol thats like saying hey open a 24pack of soda and just leave them in their.


You want to explain that comment and how you find it similar to foliar feeding Co2 or are you just being naive? You might want to google it and check out the reference before you come back with a smart ass reply...

And the spelling for that use is "there" not their.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Aug 21, 2010)

serapis said:


> you want to explain that comment and how you find it similar to foliar feeding co2 or are you just being naive? You might want to google it and check out the reference before you come back with a smart ass reply...
> 
> And the spelling for that use is "there" not their.


pwned!!! +rep


----------



## silasx (Aug 21, 2010)

i was talking to a hydro shop and they were saying they didnt add much, it was just to even out the co2 that the plants are absorbing if you have no intake for fresh air. and no other form of co2 in a sealed room.


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 21, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> I sent them two E-Mails and no response back I don't like their style I wont do business with them.





jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Update they finally got back to me and they are pretty cheap I think I will use them.


Your conviction is awe inspiring


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 21, 2010)

Serapis said:


> You want to explain that comment and how you find it similar to foliar feeding Co2 or are you just being naive? You might want to google it and check out the reference before you come back with a smart ass reply...
> 
> And the spelling for that use is "there" not their.


 You believe everything you read on the internet. and what about when your plants flower why would you risk the chane of mold by spraying the plants. This sounds so inefficient I couldn't imagine siting over my plants spraying them down every single leaf. Why dont you take a couple of botany classes and you would know that spraying them with Seltzer water is a really ineffective way of provideing plants with CO2. So give a good suggestion and not something you googled. Really opening bottles of seltzer is a waist of plastic waist of money and just a bad suggestion. Useing sugar water and yeast will at least provide a constant flow of co2 for a few days Google it bro.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 21, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> pwned!!! +rep


 LOL pwned for what grammar who the fuck cares about a silly mistake like that what the fuck is this the grammar forums no its RIU. I dont like spending time making sure my fellow potheads get 100% correct grammar I have my degree bro. His seltzer water idea is retarded and possibly the worst suggestion to get CO2 I have ever heard. Why not just spray perriar on your plants that shit is like 5 bucks a bottle.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 21, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Your conviction is awe inspiring


 well they didn't reply for weeks and then the price was so cheap it sounded good I never bought them so who cares.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 21, 2010)

this is what I found on google.

Ensuring that the air in your room is exchanged every 5 minutes or less and having an oscillating fan in your area to move fresh air will replinish the layer of CO2 that naturally resides around the leaf surface. This is one of the most beneficial ways to intro CO2 into your system.

Like Shaman, I'm not big on misting either. The misting w/plain water thing has always escaped me. There's no need..and it promotes diseases, IMO. 

With that said, I do, however, occasionally foliar feed with Metanaturals Nitrogen in veg...and then Nitrozime (0-4-4) in flower. This grow also adding in some AN Scorpion Piss...again at the rec of a friend. Many feel foliar feeding w/ a kelp based formulation increases harvest yield. Um...it can't hurt..so I go for it.

The ONLY other time I mist is to look for spider mite webbing.

I'm also not big on the "home" CO2 yeast set up. whatta mess...and who can prove benefit? 

MOST growers will be better off spending their time wotrking on VENTILATION or other aspects of the grow rather than making scant amounts of CO2 via a bowl/bucket of smelly yeast mix.

CO2 is highly beneficial, but I doubt those home systems can come ANYWHERE near a tank/regulator set up or a propane generator....and they sure aren't monitorable or controllable. In the end, the user has NO IDEA how much CO2..if any..is being released into their garden using the home-yeast method. With a tank/reg set up or a generator, the OPTIMAL amount of CO2 can be introduced...no guessing..no mess...no foolin yerself and wastin time.

seltzer water is a waste of cash. Don't bother. Spend the time TWEEKING yer room in other ways is my advice...and skip the home remedies and myths.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 21, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> You believe everything you read on the internet. and what about when your plants flower why would you risk the chane of mold by spraying the plants. This sounds so inefficient I couldn't imagine siting over my plants spraying them down every single leaf. Why dont you take a couple of botany classes and you would know that spraying them with Seltzer water is a really ineffective way of provideing plants with CO2. So give a good suggestion and not something you googled. Really opening bottles of seltzer is a waist of plastic waist of money and just a bad suggestion. Useing sugar water and yeast will at least provide a constant flow of co2 for a few days Google it bro.


People spray their leaves anyway smart ass, it's called foliar feeding, look it up master gardener. Instead of advising me to take botany classes, you should learn to do a lil research before opening your mouth.

Who said anything about spraying anything on anything in a flowering phase? I don't believe I advocated any such thing. In fact, if you would take the time to search for the right key words on Google, one of them being UNIVERSITY, you'll find that agro studies HAVE been done on the benefits of seltzer water to plants. The fact that you are knocking this method without having researched it tells me that you are ignorant or closed minded, or maybe both. I sure hate to have to do research for ignorant people, especially when they attempt to debunk pure science without a clue, but here goes....

Colorado State University : Carbonated water contains phosphorous, potassium, sulfur and sodium, which are nutrients that plants need for healthy growth. A test performed by the University of Colorado at Boulder showed that plants watered with carbonated water grew faster and developed a darker green color.

http://www.gardenguides.com/86421-water-plants-carbonated-water/
http://spot.colorado.edu/~basey/ldanzell.html
http://tutorials.carbonatedseltzerwater.com/carbonated-and-distilled/carbonated-water/effect-of-carbonated-water-on-plants/

At least I can provide a few sources to back up my mouth, where are yours? You are right, one can't believe everything one reads on the internet, your post is pure proof of that.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 21, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> LOL pwned for what grammar who the fuck cares about a silly mistake like that what the fuck is this the grammar forums no its RIU. I dont like spending time making sure my fellow potheads get 100% correct grammar I have my degree bro. His seltzer water idea is retarded and possibly the worst suggestion to get CO2 I have ever heard. Why not just spray perriar on your plants that shit is like 5 bucks a bottle.


That is an asinine suggestion and analogy. Why don't you take up your own advice and try a little Google. The fact that seltzer water contains phosphorous, Potassium, carbon dioxide, sulfur, hydrogen and oxygen should make it a no brainer for anyone, even an idiot like you who attempts to debunk beneficial ideas simply because he is too stupid to try it or look it up. I don't think he was repping for my grammar, just more proof that you just don't get it.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 21, 2010)

so say a 16oz bottle cost $3.00 and you have to use four just to water one plant and then you have to do it twice a week for 15 weeks that comes out too $360.00 for one fucking plant. Have fun spending that much money I never said it didn't work I said it wasn't practical and isn't very efficient. I think I just proved my point and you can tell me again how it works but its a waist of money so have fun bro with your seltzer water. I use botaicare nutrients and fox farm ocean forest and I grow just fine, and I am not throwing away 1,000's of bottles of carbonated water into landfills. You are living a pipe dream if you think the amount of marijuana you gain from adding seltzer water is worth the cost of the seltzer water its self. I know what foliar feeding is too and dont patronize me and again dont waist your time telling me how it works I read that.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 21, 2010)

you really took my simple little joke about your expensive *asinine *idea instead of letting it roll off your shoulder you act like a ass trying to belittle me and acting like a know it all. Just showing again that you just dont get it. And I really think you dont know what an analogy is or *asinine *because your initial suggestion was the *asinine *suggestion and my analogy was the truth seltzer is a luxury.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 21, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> you really took my simple little joke about your expensive *asinine *idea instead of letting it roll off your shoulder you act like a ass trying to belittle me and acting like a know it all. Just showing again that you just dont get it. And I really think you dont know what an analogy is or *asinine *because your initial suggestion was the *asinine *suggestion and my analogy was the truth seltzer is a luxury.


No, you don't get it. A CO2 tank and enviro control unit are a luxury.

Seltzer water is about $0.79 a bottle, is misted on leaves where evaporating CO2 is used. Those numbers of hundreds of dollars you pulled out of your rear are BS. I might go through 3 bottles a week at a cost of $2.40 to provide my plant micro nutrients and some CO2. Your argument looks pretty silly now. I gave ya sources, you make up figures, I prove you wrong yet again. Why do you continue? It has been proven to be beneficial, and if someone wants to spray their plants with seltzer water, more power to them. Sorry that doesn't satisfy your need to control what others do. 

All your doing at this point is displaying ignorance.


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 22, 2010)

And the winner is.....

SERAPIS!!! *crowd goes wild*

well that was fun...what else is on?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 22, 2010)

Serapis said:


> No, you don't get it. A CO2 tank and enviro control unit are a luxury.
> 
> Seltzer water is about $0.79 a bottle, is misted on leaves where evaporating CO2 is used. Those numbers of hundreds of dollars you pulled out of your rear are BS. I might go through 3 bottles a week at a cost of $2.40 to provide my plant micro nutrients and some CO2. Your argument looks pretty silly now. I gave ya sources, you make up figures, I prove you wrong yet again. Why do you continue? It has been proven to be beneficial, and if someone wants to spray their plants with seltzer water, more power to them. Sorry that doesn't satisfy your need to control what others do.
> 
> All your doing at this point is displaying ignorance.


I'm not ignorant bro I'm sure it works what kind of idiot doesn't think co2 and some of the 14 elements marijuana use is good for plants im just saying its stupid and expensive, great some student at boulder university found out it helps slightly lol groundbreaking. I'm looking to grow big buds and I'm gonna stick to my nutrients, my micro-nutrients, my molasses, my fresh air, and my fucking tap water bro. You have fun getting tiny ass traces of nutrients from seltzer water and tiny ass traces of co2 from it too. Ill be growing with [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]earthworm castings, bat guano, and Pacific Northwest sea-going fish and crab meal. Composted forest humus, sandy loam, and sphagnum peat moss and then my nutrients and micronutirents DOES YOUR SELTZER HAVE THAT IN IT?

I have stated many time's its expensive and not worth it nothing about it not working, if Jorge Cervantez said it worked I would do it but guess what its no where in his Marijuana Horticulture Bible.
[/FONT]
Any day of the week I grantee you that I will grow better plants with steady fresh air and nutrients that are made for plants over your stupid seltzer water trick. If you take that bet your the ignorant one that can get back to growing with seltzer water that usually comes in 12oz or 16oz bottles for $1.50 at the the least to $3.00 a bottle.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 22, 2010)

Dude, read the the subject line of the thread......... when you understand the topic, come on back and discuss methods for adding CO2 to your grow. No one is comparing nutes, soils, molasses and other shit, we are discussing CO2. The seltzer is simply a cheap method to introduce additional CO2 into a grow. What science are you citing to debunk that? If you actually read the University study, you would know that the results were clearly evident, not "barely" evident as you describe.

Seltzer water at Food lion comes in a 32 oz bottle for $0.79 that is the third time I have told you that. I go through about 2-3 bottles a week, less than $3. It is not in place of fertilizers, it is not in place of fresh air. It is a supplement. I've compared grows side by side with plants that got seltzer and plants that did not. I'm sold on it. You can continue to not to use it, but don't post that it's a worthless idea as you did originally, because you are wrong and just being ignorant at this point.

I have yet to see plain seltzer water sold in 12 or 16 oz bottles either. It generally comes in 32 and 64 oz and is sold as a mixer for drinks. The seltzer I'm referring to is this seltzer. Soda water can be used for the same benefits, but has added sodium and should be avoided.

Jorge Cervantes sure knows his shit, however I've never seen him do cheap grows. Therefor he never covers money saving ideas such as this.

Again I say to you, it's simple science and your prices are way off. Foliar feeding works, it's been proven. Adding CO2 via seltzer to the stomata works as well, whether you like it or not. It is a cheap alternative to feeding a lot of sugar to yeast or having welding bottles hauled in and out of your grow (hardly stealthy or cheap).

This is my last post on the matter. I've made my points and have nothing else to say. Your rebuttal lacked any citation of science and the monetary figures you cited are anything but realistic. You must be referring to something like New York Seltzer which is flavored seltzer water.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 22, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Please point out where I make ANY claims that Seltzer is as effective as a complete CO2 system?
> 
> You are just being an ass at this point. Your PM to me with the definition of retarded was a classic response from an immature ignoramus. You even misspelled the word RETARDED.
> 
> ...


LOL, I am pretty sure its been a scientific fact that plants need Co2 and sunlight to go through photosynthesis for really long time not a new theory. Again I was merely making fun of your expensive and unpractical way of providing Co2 to marijuana. You should know that because my initial joke was to just open a bunch of soda cans idiot. And you are still dumb for spending that much money on seltzer have fun I will rest easy knowing you like to ruin the environment and waist money on carbonated water to spray on your plants.

Again how do you provide the co2 when they are in full flower do you chug the seltzer and burp on them?


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay, Okay, everyone calm down, smoke a bowl...indica, preferably in this case so we can all just get along...and if ya'll try to beat me with a nightstick its on... and jimblzzzale6....bunch of numbers, wtf?! how many jimbizzzale's are they're?!! are there armies of you basterds out there?!! oh, sorry...I digress, here at rui people get infractions for calling people stupid, dumb, other degrading, character attacking things. I know, I got one...but, do what you want, but do please just calm down, and don't fake laugh, there's no point in it...you wouldn't be getting so upset if you were laughing, unless your a psychopath, in which case maybe you are laughing....whilst holding a huge meat cleaver you're now sharpening as you read these words...in which case, no hard feelings, can I buy you a drink? 
"If one argues with a fool, then who's the fool?" ~ some random dead guy I didn't even take the slighest time or effort to find with a simple google search...


----------



## Serapis (Aug 23, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> can I buy you a drink?


Why yes sir you can.....

I'll have a Tom Collins with *Seltzer *please!


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 23, 2010)

&#8224;L&#8224; just couldn't help it, could you?


----------



## chittychitty (Aug 23, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> so say a 16oz bottle cost $3.00 and you have to use four just to water one plant and then you have to do it twice a week for 15 weeks that comes out too $360.00 for one fucking plant. Have fun spending that much money I never said it didn't work I said it wasn't practical and isn't very efficient. I think I just proved my point and you can tell me again how it works but its a waist of money so have fun bro with your seltzer water. I use botaicare nutrients and fox farm ocean forest and I grow just fine, and I am not throwing away 1,000's of bottles of carbonated water into landfills. You are living a pipe dream if you think the amount of marijuana you gain from adding seltzer water is worth the cost of the seltzer water its self. I know what foliar feeding is too and dont patronize me and again dont waist your time telling me how it works I read that.


Dude I can get seltzer water for $1.00 per 2 liter... That's ~64 oz in case you didn't know... The shit is cheap as fuck... How much is a CO2 generator again???


----------



## Serapis (Aug 23, 2010)

chittychitty said:


> Dude I can get seltzer water for $1.00 per 2 liter... That's ~64 oz in case you didn't know... The shit is cheap as fuck... How much is a CO2 generator again???


+REP Thats what I'm talkin about. And University and Serapis tested!.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well seltzer doesn't have nutrients in it its mineral water and seltzer has very little co2 in it pour a can of sprite in a glass and then pour seltzer in a glass you will see what im talking about. And all of you agreeing with them doesn't even have any clue of how much co2 is in seltzer im done arguing you can waist your money if you want too. Im looking out for people some guy one time said adding crushed up fruit loops too a bowl of weed makes it taste fruity when smoked. A lot of BS gets thrown around here and seltzer supplying large and necessary amounts of co2 is big time crap. If you really wanted co2 please dont get it from seltzer its just stupid seripias is trying to glorify his stupid ass theory its not a good way of providing co2 and its that simple until I get some PPM readings I will know that there is very little co2 in seltzer and no nutrients in them that is carbonated mineral water that has nutrients, and that is the expensive stuff fools. Just remember how carbonated sprite is you will probably have the same effect from opening a can like I initial said. 

Use of carbonated water certainly helps the plants grow faster and also gives them the thick green shade; however, will it maintain the health of plants is a question we are unsure of. You may use carbonated water for instant growth, but avoiding it in the long run will be beneficial. When proper plant care is taken that is soil, nutrients, water and sunlight are provided in accurate amount you will surely have healthy plants. This may take some time for plants to grow, but at least you are assured about its health. Excess of carbon dioxide is not good for any living thing. Carbonated water may not show instant ill effects, but there are high chances of the plant getting damaged in the future. Carbonated water is similar to a mild acid. Some plants are known to grow well in acidic soil, while few simply can not survive in it. Thus when using carbonated water, you would also need to make sure if the plant has acid resistance. An experienced gardener will surely help you in learning which plants can show excellent results with carbonated water. 
Plants are known to absorb the carbon dioxide and give out fresh oxygen. Plants absorb the carbon dioxide from the air, whereas when you feed them with carbonated water, it gets it from it. Normally the plant leaves are known to absorb the carbon dioxide, however when you pour the carbonated water, the roots, too absorb it, for its function. As per your needs and views, you would have to decide whether to provide your plants with carbonated or simple tap water.

looks like no one is really on board with your seltzer trick so have fun wasting money and damaging your plants, please give advise that actually works instead of a paragraph from boulder university that I am 100% sure wasn't conducted on MARIJUANA.

I know how to grow and I give good solid advise. Your telling people to waist money on something that isn't efficient or as effective as you make it out to be in fact its actually dangerous in large quantities. Maybe when you understand that suggesting something that is wasteful to the environment and our pockets then you will admit its not as good as YOUR(Not one person has backed you up) saying man. I cant listen to your BS anymore comeback with some legit advise no one wants your crappy advise that doesn't even necessarily help anyone.

LIKE I HAVE SAID BREATHING DIRECTLY ON YOUR PLANTS WILL PROVIDE MORE CO2 THEN SELTZER AND SELTZER DOESN'T CONTAIN ANY NUTRIENTS IT IS SPARKLING MINERAL WATER THAT HAS NUTRIENTS.

NOW THAT'S ADVISE SERAPIS.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Aug 25, 2010)

hahaha!!!! that was a good read, I agree for a closet grower who only has an extra couple bucks a week, it probably would hurt to spray some seltzer if you can. Cuz its not like you can put anything else to add co2 in there like a fucking generator, and im sure it helps bring down temps which i know closet growers are using constantly fighting ( Me being one ) but i would have to say if you can fork over 25 bucks then just get a bag, im very happy with mine and the results my friend has been getting, he has a ppm meter and i can verify ive seen the numbers they do.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 25, 2010)

For someone that's done arguing, you sure have a lot of BS to say. lol...

I watered my ladies with seltzer last night and they are looking fan fucking tastic today. 

I'm happy with the results, and if that upsets you blaze, I'm even happier 

JimBizz is just showing his arrogance.... There are plenty of studies available ONLINE that show the benefits to humans and list what is in seltzer water if he would open his closed head and accept knowledge... It is true that some brands are just carbonated water with no minerals. Not all bottles are the same. And just to finish this, the idea isn't mine, it's all over the net.... I have used it and seen the results on my plants, something that Jimbizz obviously cannot say.

http://searchwarp.com/swa225773.htm
http://www.drbriffa.com/2005/01/23/sparkling-water/
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-carbonated-water.htm

Mr know it all, My bottles have listed as ingredients, carbonated water and minerals....


----------



## Serapis (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure they are. Pay $25 for a mushroom reaction to yeast. Meanwhile, I'm going to spray mineral enriched Co2 on my plants. With that $25, I can buy 32 32 ounce bottles of water that is beneficial to my plants with CO2 and all of the elements listed above in my previous responses to your closed minded comments. With that $25, the water will last me about two grows. I can expose my plants to CO2 much longer than you can with your mushroom bag. I also have the benefit of getting my minerals and carbon Dioxide directly to the roots, which you cannot do with your overpriced gas.

Again, for someone that is done arguing, you just can't seem to shut up can you? Your avatar implies you are a medical marijuana patient. If you are growing your own, don't you owe it to yourself to try a simple experiment instead of blindly arguing against something you have no experience in? that would take a man's attitude i guess, and you just don't have what it takes.... Or are you a know it all "caregiver" that grows on other people's misery? I'm betting the later....


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea ok buddy once u open the bottles u better use them right away ur just backing yourself further and further into the corner, first u said seltzer then I point out seltzer doesnt have nutrients and mineral water does. So what do you do, you act like you have been talking about mineral water the whole time. You dont know shit and u said multiple time you wont be coming back here but yet again here you are.


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea, enough...both of you, no new info in 2 pages, probably 3, neither one of you will EVER change they're mind, so whats the point again? proving your right? That excuse only works for women. Jim, I have no idea what you have to gain by trying so desperately to prove him wrong, but if you really want to prove your point, do just that PROVE it. Do a side by side, one using a bag or whatever method of co2 your using, the other with the seltzer. Since you seem to KNOW your right, only feed two the seltzer and compare the results side by side. So far we've heard nothing from you but opinion. Fact is what is required here, your opponent has given sources. SOURCES. not opinion, if your going to keep arguing, for the love of God, please, please just find a source to back you up rather than relying on your opinion. Your opinion is gold only to you, to everyone else its a mystery metal, that could very well just be painted foil. And not just yours, anyone's opinion. To put in in the words of Robert H. Heinlein, "If it cannot be expressed in numbers, its not fact, its opinion" So....where are our numbers?


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 29, 2010)

Sad, when the demanding of sources ends an argument...&#8224;LOL&#8224; should have done that 3 pages ago...


----------



## Serapis (Aug 29, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Sad, when the demanding of sources ends an argument...LOL should have done that 3 pages ago...


LOL....  Raven


----------



## lovemug (Aug 29, 2010)

has anyone ordered these bags? and if so did you see a noticable diference that justifies 25$ for them?


----------



## newbiebob (Aug 29, 2010)

anyone try these 
http://www.reforest.com/xtreme-gardening-co2/
it sounds like it could work


----------



## tybudz (Aug 29, 2010)

they work amazing. I will never spend the money having to fill up those dumb co2 tanks


----------



## newbiebob (Aug 30, 2010)

how often did you use the spray?
how long does one bag last aand for how many plants. From what i read its a foliar spray. However, the site is not geared for the ganj.
so it dosent really talk about how long one bag will last or how many foliar feedings etc


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow....would have never seen it coming. Page 7, and this post starts producing ideas again...guess its kind of like new growth at the end of a forest fire...  I'm going to have to try some of these....


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Yea, enough...both of you, no new info in 2 pages, probably 3, neither one of you will EVER change they're mind, so whats the point again? proving your right? That excuse only works for women. Jim, I have no idea what you have to gain by trying so desperately to prove him wrong, but if you really want to prove your point, do just that PROVE it. Do a side by side, one using a bag or whatever method of co2 your using, the other with the seltzer. Since you seem to KNOW your right, only feed two the seltzer and compare the results side by side. So far we've heard nothing from you but opinion. Fact is what is required here, your opponent has given sources. SOURCES. not opinion, if your going to keep arguing, for the love of God, please, please just find a source to back you up rather than relying on your opinion. Your opinion is gold only to you, to everyone else its a mystery metal, that could very well just be painted foil. And not just yours, anyone's opinion. To put in in the words of Robert H. Heinlein, "If it cannot be expressed in numbers, its not fact, its opinion" So....where are our numbers?



I said what I had too I challenged him to try it out himself, there is very little co2 in seltzer there is more in soda and it wouldn't be very cost effective to use seltzer as a means of supplementing co2. You could provide more co2 by breathing on your plants for the same time it would take to go to the store and get seltzer you will save time, money, and gas.

I think you seem to miss what my main point is, never ever did I try and say that the co2 in seltzer wouldn't provide the plant with the food it needs. I am simply saying that this isn't a effective way of providing co2 and nutrients to a plant.

His articles were crap I dont have to waist my time explaining this anymore, any one out there doubt me buy a bottle of sprite and a bottle of seltzer put a balloon on top of both bottles and see which gets larger.

You can find anything on the internet if it was so ground breaking dont you think it would be widely passed along and used. 

My whole goal is too help people out, not to tell people to waist money on seltzer because it will provide the necessary amount of co2 a plant needs.

No where in any of his articles did he talk about the PPM of co2 in seltzer or compare to what is in the air naturally nor did he discuss how much co2 a human can create in 30 minutes of breathing.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

*&#8220;How much C02 do we each breathe out?&#8221;*

March 30, 2007 by reddees 

Dr Nick Riley calculated it like this:
From spirometry measurements (National Lung Health Education Programme), assuming that about 450ml/min of CO2 are expired per person per minute &#8211; this means the net CO2 respired (CO2 produced by respiration) is around 400ml/min
1g of CO2 has a volume of 556ml. Therefore 400ml has weight of 0.72g. Therefore in 1 hour the net CO2 released is 0.72 X 60=43.2g
One day is 43.2 X 24=1036g or 1.036kg.
One year is 1.036 X 365= 378.332Kg or 0.378332 metric tonnes
If the global population is 6.5bn this comes to a total weight of 2.459158000Gt.
For comparison the total world emissions of CO2 from human activity (excluding respiration) is around 27Gt. Of which the per capita average emissions are for a each citizen as follows:
USA 5.4 tonnes/person/annum
UK 2.59
China 0.6
India 0.3
This was Taken from BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/science/homeplanet_20060117.shtml
I happend to see this interesting calculation and thought of sharing.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

So have fun saying I dont know what im talking about because I dont have articles, well guess what I dont need articles because this shit is so simple to understand no one should waist time arguing with me.

I hope you waist lots of money on seltzer cause thats all your doing.

I heard grinding up truffles and adding them to your soil will give you huge buds, is this better than telling people not to buy seltzer and waist their money?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys just read a article that foliar feeding with crystal provides trace elements and some co2 about the same as I would produce breathing for 15 minutes.

I dont have a article but believe me its fuckin worth it.


----------



## topchoice617 (Oct 3, 2010)

Not to add fuel to the fire but check this old video out, forward it to around 6:50...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__Ri90tlhM8&feature=related


----------



## Serapis (Oct 3, 2010)

topchoice617 said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire but check this old video out, forward it to around 6:50...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__Ri90tlhM8&feature=related


And there ya go. Someone getting paid for sharing their expertise on video. I'm sure ol Jimbo still thinks he is right. I suggest people try it out for themselves. It is cheap and it does benefit the plant. The dude in the video uses O2 AND mists with "bubbly" water. (seltzer)

Thanks for sharing Top choice!


----------



## Arsehole (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been using these bags since the beginning of my first grow (3 weeks into flower now) Can't really say if they work or not though... The company that makes them is only a few miles from me so they're much cheaper here (I think I paid $12 per bag) I do recommend them if you don't want to pay the money for a co2 system. Both hydro stores here love them and they fly off the shelves.


----------



## Timbo Slice (Dec 6, 2010)

I have the exhale bag that my local hydro store gave me because he thought it was deflating. I put it on top of my ballast for a few houirs and ***poof*** it went to work. my plants seem to like it.


----------



## RxGrowR (Dec 12, 2010)

Very Simple!


----------



## karr (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks fun. I love the whole idiot vs scientist style of argument. It is initially fun to read but it does get old quick. 

Someone should test this with a ppm monitor to see the levels of co2 per size of room with the exhale bag. I would be a little worried about small rooms getting too much co2. Anyone know offhand what too much co2 is?


I also like how people take the term ignorant as such an insult. I mean it's just referring to something not yet learned. What is so bad about that? As much as I learn here I am still ignorant on many aspects of growing. 

I told this girl she was ignorant once. That turned ugly really quick haha


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 13, 2010)

i think jim sells bags, and serapis sells seltzer water for a living...

lol!


----------



## moximom (Jan 9, 2011)

has anyone done a scientific monitoring of these ExHale Bags yet? What kind of levels are you getting under the lights? Do they last as long as they say? Are they effective?


----------



## moximom (Jan 9, 2011)

what about salt content? Isn't seltzer loaded with salt? I was told by my physician to avoid it because it raises blood pressure due to salt content. Wouldn't this be harmful to the ladies?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 10, 2011)

Arent you a little late?


----------



## kaloaina (Feb 9, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> They are 25 bucks each and they come activated so u have to use them immediately, They have a PPM rating on their website but who knows if its legit. I am going to buy one and see if it works, they are pretty inexpensive for how long they last.


How long did your bag produce CO2? And could you tell how many months it kept producing?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Feb 12, 2011)

kaloaina said:


> How long did your bag produce CO2? And could you tell how many months it kept producing?


The produce for a good 3 months, it says 6 but i doubt that lol. I buy em, hang em, let them chill for 3 or so months then i get new ones to replace. They are good for closet, espically if you dont have anyway to add a real co2 system, but in a 10x10 room i use 3 bags and next time im just gana get a real co2 tank as i could have bought one by now with how much ive spent over past year on co2 bags lol


----------



## Beagle (Feb 26, 2011)

I bet you could throw 2 of these exhale bags in a spent CO2 boost bucket instead of buying the refill. This could enable timed/directed release.

Does anybody know what species and strain of fungi they use?


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Apr 5, 2011)

half hour of reading & all i got was reading arguments, WTF everyone arguying about we are supposed to be helping each other ffs, still no actual proven results on the bags, i was hoping someone would of had a ppm meter in there with a bag, oh & the seltzer water DOES work, not saying it's any kind of replacement for anything, but, if you do not have the luxury of a c02 tank, it certainly is a cheap way to help, & btw i use walfarts sodium free selzer water, only use it in veg period & i also add 1 drop of superthrive in there & spray them once a day as lights come on, i did this for 4 days as an experiment to myself, i got 3 TD on the go, on 1 plant i sprayed, other 2 i left alone, well the 1 i sprayed took off & outgrew the other 2, not claiming any science or anything before you all start arguying, just saying it helped my grow, so i continue to use it, why the fuk everyone arguying we all after the same results, share the love & knowladge & leave the bs & arguying for drunks & crackheads.

oh & wasn't the thread about the exhale co2 bags ???


just my 2 cents


----------



## Beagle (Apr 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind more info on the exhale bags myself.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Apr 7, 2011)

If your using a co2 bag you probably dont have the cash for a PPM meter. at least i dont anyway, if i did have a PPM meter i would have CO2 tank not stupid bags. They WORK dont get me wrong but i dont think its really equal to a co2 tank, and for the first 2 weeks they dont emit much co2 at all until all the fungi and bacteria start to grow and produce co2. they dont put out a constant amount more start low, middle high, and after a couple month they start to not produce anymore, you can tell by the bag and and look of the crap inside.


----------



## gkjuggalo (Apr 28, 2011)

i put one in my cabinet with three plants n damn i gotta say they the shit for now.just kinda break up the fungus a lil and it activates a bit quicker.


----------



## matatan (May 15, 2011)

if i got carbon filter in flower, ducted to light ducted to another light ducted to fan pulling hot air and smelly air outside the grow room, will this suck up the co2 ? given out by the exhale bags or co2 tank?


----------



## ChucklesD (May 16, 2011)

I've used Exhale bags before. They seem to worke relatively well but I don't have a ppm meter either. I will still probably keep using them since some co2 is better than none. I searched on on google to find the cheapest guy, ezhydroshop.com, and one of the bags I got was bad. I think they have an old supply or something. I looked recently and saw a place that had them for $30 with free shipping. It was the same company that I saw had some Cyco nutes kit on ebay.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 17, 2011)

i get them 25 if i only buy a couple 20 if i buy alot locally


----------



## faithfulmastiff (May 17, 2011)

damn thing, had one in a 42 cubic foot room 2 weeks now, according to ppm meter, nothing changed so far


----------



## ChucklesD (May 17, 2011)

Found it:

http://www.roguehydro.com/products/ExHale-CO2-Bag.html


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 18, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> damn thing, had one in a 42 cubic foot room 2 weeks now, according to ppm meter, nothing changed so far


 Keep watch on that man, hows your bag look??? once it gets a shit ton of mold and crap the co2 comes pourin out! Is the bag all puffed up? Whats your temp? Sealed the room up well right? I have a 6.5x6.5x6.5 tent with two bags and notice a big difference in a tent with and without. My buddy uses 6-8 bags in a room about twice the size of my tents and his meter shows like 1700PPM but i think he should switch to co2 tanks, as it would be cheaper, but hes a weirdo


----------



## ChucklesD (May 18, 2011)

Audi's right. The bag will puff up after it has started to really put out. It has to be around 70 or so too. If it is colder the bag won't really "wake up".


----------



## faithfulmastiff (May 18, 2011)

thanks for the input guys, area is in low 80's, but the exhale bag contents is still a rock hard brick, been in there almost 3 weeks now, strange, if i knew it needed 3-4 weeks to get going i would of ordered this thing months ago


----------



## ChucklesD (May 19, 2011)

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## faithfulmastiff (May 19, 2011)

ChucklesD said:


> Where did you buy it from?


good ol ebay


----------



## ChucklesD (May 20, 2011)

ouch.. probably a bad bag.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 24, 2011)

agreed, no local grow stores have em??? Ya after like 2 weeks it should puff up and grow white mold shit all over and look fuckin gross lol but it DOES put off alot of co2


----------



## Clown Baby (May 25, 2011)

ChucklesD said:


> I've used Exhale bags before. They seem to worke relatively well but I don't have a ppm meter either. I will still probably keep using them since some co2 is better than none. I searched on on google to find the cheapest guy, ezhydroshop.com, and one of the bags I got was bad. I think they have an old supply or something. I looked recently and saw a place that had them for $30 with free shipping. It was the same company that I saw had some Cyco nutes kit on ebay.


i got 4 of these from ezhydro a couple weeks ago for like 103$. I forgot that you cant save them, since once the fungus grows they start producing CO2.
Guess I'm just going to let them rip in my 3.5x3.5x6 tent... lol


----------



## malignant (May 25, 2011)

thats pretty fucking nasty.. just buy a damn bottle and regulator..


----------



## Clown Baby (May 25, 2011)

It's just mycelium.

A tank and regulator seems like it's more suited for people doing large scale production.
Need tank, regulator, ppm monitor, etc.

people who are doing small scale personal grows (closets, etc) don't want to invest in that. Just buy a bag for 23$ and you're set for 6months. (Well supposedly 6 months....)


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 25, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> It's just mycelium.
> 
> A tank and regulator seems like it's more suited for people doing large scale production.
> Need tank, regulator, ppm monitor, etc.
> ...


I run 6-8 plants and use Co2 but yeah you are right for a monitor ( a good one not the cheap 150 dollar one cap makes) , a tank ( if you dont have one plan on spending 100-200 bucks for a 20 lb tank) , monitor to control PPM levels , and a regulator. You are looking at around 1,000 bucks. So yeah it is expensive but if you have a small grow and still want to use it go ahead it does nothing but helps. The plants love it and will show you at harvest.


----------



## malignant (May 25, 2011)

i just use a reg, doses 5 times a day, a k tank, and it lasts 3 months... for a 4x4 tent with 6 plants under 1k mh and a 1k hps.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 27, 2011)

Ya tank is better for the long run of things, and if you have a bigger space, makes no sense to go buy 8-10 bags when thats almost a full co2 tank setup. I plan on geting a ppm monitor first, see what my bags are actually doing, then get a tank and really turn things up. I like the fact about the tank is if you get bugs, empty a tank into your room and no more bugs lol, cheap and easy


----------



## ChucklesD (May 29, 2011)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Ya tank is better for the long run of things, and if you have a bigger space, makes no sense to go buy 8-10 bags when thats almost a full co2 tank setup. I plan on geting a ppm monitor first, see what my bags are actually doing, then get a tank and really turn things up. I like the fact about the tank is if you get bugs, empty a tank into your room and no more bugs lol, cheap and easy



I don't think anyone actually uses many do they? One bag is supposed to supply 4-6 plants in a small to medium space for 6 months. If someone has a setup that would require 8-10 I doubt they would be buying them.


----------



## shoonik (May 29, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> where on the internet can one of these be picked up


Try here, I used it and they work great

http://www.ezhydroshop.com/products/ExHale-CO2-Cultivator-(Natural-CO2-Generator).html


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jun 2, 2011)

ChucklesD said:


> I don't think anyone actually uses many do they? One bag is supposed to supply 4-6 plants in a small to medium space for 6 months. If someone has a setup that would require 8-10 I doubt they would be buying them.



lol my buddy doesn't want to deal with the whole co2 thing so ya every 6 months he spends 200 and gets a shit tons of bags for his two rooms


----------



## pthree (Jun 2, 2011)

im on my first ever grow, and i figured 1 bag was worth a shot.

cant say if it helped or not but..

i have my setup in a closet next to my sliding glass door in my bedroom. plenty of fresh air does come in. but hey, why not, 20 bucks for a tiny bit of peace of mind at the time. next run i might not bother with it, but i dont know.


----------



## Jman1023 (Jun 3, 2011)

All, I'm really not sure why there is even a question about using Exhale Bag. They advertise tens of thousands of PPM's of CO2, but there are is no direct distribution to each plant. There is also no pump and since plants only take in CO2 with the lights on, the Exhale Bag wastes half of the little CO2 that it does produce when the lights are out. Does anyone know how long it lasts?

I have been using CO2Boost for 4 years now and it is amazing. My uncle has a high powered CO2 meter he uses in his mushroom farms and CO2 Boost reads off the charts!! We tested the Exhale bag side by side and it took a day and a half for the Exhale Bag to fill up the same bag that took CO2Boost 30 seconds!! No comparison.

Here's an article just posted out on CO2Boosts Website -It will be in the next High Times and Max Yield as well:

http://www.co2boost.com/product-reviews


----------



## Jman1023 (Jun 3, 2011)

CO2 Boost is so easy to use. 

You just plug it into the timer and thats it. Just get a replacement bucket every 3-4 months. You can also use the contents of the CO2 Boost Kit as fertilizer once you get a replacement bucket


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jun 6, 2011)

I think 4 bags would produce WAY more co2(4 bags in an area that small it would be 1700+ ppm, my 2 bags keep my tent around 1000-1200) in a 6'x6'x6' over 3 months then a co2 boost would and it would be like $25 cheaper and no running lines around. And the bag needs light to put off CO2 so in a way it kinda " Shuts off " when the lights go off, still produces just not as much at night.


----------



## RisingStock (Jun 24, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> thanks for the input guys, area is in low 80's, but the exhale bag contents is still a rock hard brick, been in there almost 3 weeks now, strange, if i knew it needed 3-4 weeks to get going i would of ordered this thing months ago


Maybe you already did this, but mine arrived as rock hard bricks as well, all white on the outside....that being the 'spent' product.

You gotta break all that up, mix it up, and they'll start producin.

But maybe you already did that.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ChucklesD (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, the instructions say that the will turn white but they are always mostly white when they get to you. They really need to redo their instructions.


----------



## matatan (Jul 2, 2011)

so i got my bags like 1 month ago and i havent done any breaking up, i just set them up just as they arrived. one big block. so there doing nothing in my flowering room is what the jist is IF i dont break it all up?? crap... lol


----------



## ChucklesD (Jul 2, 2011)

I've never had to break it up before.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2011)

I got my bag a few days ago. If your running a inline fan and filter for light cooling is it still best to hang the bag above your plants or at ground level so the filter has to pull up the co2 and not waste so much as if it was hung and closer to the filter ?


----------



## CVA (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, I just got my Exhale bag a few days ago. No idea WHY I didn't think of this before but all you have to do for the light is unhook the carbon filter then route the air duct OUTSIDE the grow tent. So it sucks in air ONLY to cool the light, as opposed to exhausting the room. SO that co2 bag can be more effective. I realized a co2 tank set up would cost me 400-500 bucks and went with the bag! Oh, the bags are $30!!!!!!! I can get them at either of the 2 hydroponic stores right here in my town. SO, about 3 or 4 days ago I put the bag in and sealed the room (and re-routed the exhaust). So nice in there. Temp is ALWAYS perfect now, it's so moist, and the plants are getting plenty of co2 cuz they've grown 2" in 2 days (except for the biggest... 6" in 2 days). We are currently on day 10 of flowering. I say thumbs up for a small space! Oh, I have a 4x4 growtent.


----------



## CVA (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes and yes. Just seal your room so the co2 doesn't get sucked out. Mine are loving it in a 4x4 tent


----------



## Jug Stomper (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey, little of an older thread here but I have just gotten one these bags and have since notice a white residue growing along the side of my smart pots, cant figure out what it is except maybe from the stuff in this bag. My humidity is near zero so I dont think its some mold from humidity. Anyways, so far I think this bag has really pushed my seedlings along well, I have noticed some pretty rapid growth since I put it in my 3x3x6 tent a few weeks ago, very healthy. Now my hood is too rounded to put the bag on top of it, I need to hang it up, just been busy, so I have it sitting on the floor with the pots and a strong fan blowing on and upwards over the canopy, also I vent through a scrubber>to hood>to fan> and out of the tent, so I dont know if the fan would just pull all of the c02 out even though they say it all falls down. The only way I can figure out to keep the tent cool would be just running the fan to cool the hood and running my portable ac into it, but then Im sure smell would come out of the tent which I dont want. 
So maybe this should just be in a c02 thread, but how could I make use of this c02 bag and still run a scrubber, and this damn bag give off enough c02 to stop exchanging the air?


----------



## shottafire (Nov 5, 2011)

Jug Stomper said:


> Hey, little of an older thread here but I have just gotten one these bags and have since notice a white residue growing along the side of my smart pots, cant figure out what it is except maybe from the stuff in this bag. My humidity is near zero so I dont think its some mold from humidity. Anyways, so far I think this bag has really pushed my seedlings along well, I have noticed some pretty rapid growth since I put it in my 3x3x6 tent a few weeks ago, very healthy. Now my hood is too rounded to put the bag on top of it, I need to hang it up, just been busy, so I have it sitting on the floor with the pots and a strong fan blowing on and upwards over the canopy, also I vent through a scrubber>to hood>to fan> and out of the tent, so I dont know if the fan would just pull all of the c02 out even though they say it all falls down. The only way I can figure out to keep the tent cool would be just running the fan to cool the hood and running my portable ac into it, but then Im sure smell would come out of the tent which I dont want.
> So maybe this should just be in a c02 thread, but how could I make use of this c02 bag and still run a scrubber, and this damn bag give off enough c02 to stop exchanging the air?


I am trying to figure out this same thing in my tent! how do i control odor while supplementing c02 at the same time! The only thing i can think of would be to use a smaller exhaust fan and filter or cycle it on a timer!

let me know if you figure something out!
I will do the same!
cheeee


----------



## Jug Stomper (Nov 5, 2011)

shottafire said:


> I am trying to figure out this same thing in my tent! how do i control odor while supplementing c02 at the same time! The only thing i can think of would be to use a smaller exhaust fan and filter or cycle it on a timer!
> 
> let me know if you figure something out!
> I will do the same!
> cheeee


Its a pickle, I think your right though, smaller fan and filter and on some sort of timer, for my tent though I have to cool with something like an ac because it sits in a hot room.


----------



## cannabasteve (Feb 1, 2012)

i just put a couple of rhiostats (dimmer switches) on my fans, just hooked the outlet to the switch as if it were aceiling fan. works great.


----------



## cb303 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys first let me say I almost walked away from this topic cause of the whining earlier , grow up be the better man. My question though is how high have you let your temps climb with the exhale . It's summer and I'm looking for a mother plant with 6 strains under a 1000 watt.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone have a harvest vs harvest yield CO2 bags vs no CO2 bags comparison? I do not have any supplemental CO2 in my room, flower room is 10 by 10, and I am getting about 2 oz per plant right now. trying to decide if the cost for a CO2 supplement is worth any additional yields? I have a friend who has a CO2 tank and moniter, and his yields have not improved...... thoughts? I am a newbie


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 7, 2012)

If your room isn't sealed and your moving alot of air to keep it cool it won't do much for you. If the room is cool without pulling all your air out a few bags will take you above ambient of 300 ppm. If your sealed I say there a must. My co2 tanks runout on me at the worst times. So the bags help give the plants co2 when tanks are empty. As far as yield I haven't checked. But anytime your temps are right, lights are set and nutes are there. A boost of co2 above 300ppm helps with yield.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

What would you define as sealed? the room has its own A/C system, the temps are a constant 75 to 80 degrees lights are good. I am wondering what would the difference in the yeilds would be? I veg for 12 weeks after they root ( from clones). my nuts are what is reccommended from everything I have read. is 2 oz per plant the norm? What would increase that?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

A sealed room also known as CGE. Controlled Growing Enviorment. Dosnt use a intake bringing in outside air to replenish CO2. also don't exoust. And the wight of a plant depends way to much on how you grow. So can't say if that's normal or not.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

okay then it is sealed. I am feeding General Hydroponics MaxiVeg in veg and MaxiBloom in Flower. I am in veg for 15 weeks, the plants are about 3 feet tall when they go to flower, and flowering for 10 to 12 weeks depending on the plant. There are 7 of the 600MH lights in flower, 24 plants total. What do you think?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

Co2is needed. Bags are there if something fails.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

What does that mean? I am very new, lol..... What am I not doing? other than Co2? Is there enough lights? Nuts? Not sure why the low yields.......


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

If your sealed. You are not bringing in any fresh air. That means your co2 level is lower then 300ppm. Bad for the plants great for you. But co2 is needed in sealed room.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

What are you calling low yeild? If it's between .4-1.0 gpw your doing good. If your at .2-.3 that's normal for a new grower. Any lower your not watching your plants for weeks


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

oh okay gotcha, and you think those bags work? how many do you think I need? for both flower and veg? Their rooms are seperate.....


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am getting between 2oz to 2.5 oz per plant...... not sure what that converts to in gpw?


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am doing my second harvest this weekend.........


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well happy cutting. I will be trimming too. How much dry did you get total? And what is your light. I'll tell you the gpw.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

And if I didn't think the bags are worth it in a sealed room I wouldn't have 3 in my flower room and 2 in my veg.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

lol, yeah 12 plants to harvest, will prolly take all day. that is half the room so that is 3.5 x600 lights. I had 8 plants and got 17.6 oz dry........ I will update after curing with the 12 plants.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

How big is your flower room and veg? my spaces are 10x10


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

did you see a difference in the plants?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

Flower room is 14x7 2600w. Veg is mixed and always changing at this time but size is also 14x7


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

15 plants will take the weekend for me. And like I said in a sealed room my plants would of died without the bags. But I have tanks so I can't say the bags increased yield.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

You have 7 600w in you flower room?


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, but I have the room split on different harvest times, so 24 plants total, 12 are harvest this weekend, and 12 more in 5 weeks. Does that make sense?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

17.5z under 1950w would give you a.25gpw. I don't think you understood what I ment. How much did you get total and how much light in your flower room?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

How Do you split a 600?


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, I understood. I have 3.5 lights 600w, 8 plants, 17.5z...... so the Co2 would make a big difference then? any other reccomendations? thanks so much for your input


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

In my head you have a random 600 footing over both sets of plants. I would say have 4 over the ones next to harvest and 3 over the ones just starting flower. That will help with final yield.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

If the 600 is more then 2 foot to the side of a plant it dosnt count as light on the plant.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 8, 2012)

The lights are out right now but I will take some photos tomorrow and post them. but everything seems to get light.......


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 8, 2012)

Light yes. But if you don't have the 600 over a 4x4 area of plants you are wasting that light ( lumens ). I'm not saying you are. I'm just having a hard time painting the room in my head.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 9, 2012)

I hear ya  here are some photos, it is tough to take photos in a small room!


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 9, 2012)

to the first one are plants in veg, they are about 10 week old clones, and the other 2 are pics from the flower room.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes that is how I split a 600, sorry just saw this. I have 2 plants that are in one cycle, and 2 plants in the flollowing cycle.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 9, 2012)

so there are about 4 plants per 600


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a walk way, the room is a "u" shape. so this cycle I put a plant in the walk way to "use" the wasted light in the walk way, as an experiment. I will let you know when I harvest that plant to see if it yelids much of anything ( in about 5 weeks)


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn gun. They are looking sweet. Maybe a little more topping and a week of veg you got a goldmine.


----------



## growergirl28 (Aug 10, 2012)

I was thinking about topping them one more time. they have about 3 more weeks in veg before I was going to put them into flower. What do you think of the setup? I would think I could be getting at least 4zips per plant, but am getting just over 2. thoughts?


----------



## Omnispo (Aug 21, 2012)

Learn to top like he said, then practice supercropping and Low Stress Training to bush out your tomatoes.


----------



## Omnispo (Aug 21, 2012)

Would it be worth investing in four exhale bags to supplement CO2 for a small sealed closet? Noticeable results? Or waste of money?

dry ice generator? Propane generator? Co2 tank w regulator? Which method is best for a closet?


----------



## blizzunt420e (Dec 29, 2012)

jim lol you are the biggest bitch Ive seen on this site so far. why don't you stop crying about stupid shit and focus on helping people out. that fact that you are so close minded to other peoples ideas show how stupid you are.lol grow up kid.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Dec 29, 2012)

*+Rep for exhale C02 bags.* 
If you can't have a tank for whatever reason, get a bag. Why? *Why not?*
*I can't do a tank for too many reasons* to start listing..I like the thought of dry ice precipitation, but I don't do more than I got to..Plus my setup don't allow it.
The apple cider mix and mushroom mix might work as some seem to think so, so I'm not knockin' it.
*But this is a sit it and forget it type deal.* I just chill..I bend/tuck/tie stems every other day or really whenever I'm in there, water my plants every 4-5 days, and let em grow.

*From day one really, my plants have been GREEN!*(yeahh, in CAPS with an exclamation GREEN!). 
*I can attribute part of that to my soil mix and another to the exhale bag hovering over them.*
I'm growing with CFLs so things are gonna take a big longer..But like I said, *it's been nothing but GREEN! *


While on on Amazon looking for water absorbing crystals, here a link to the bag I got from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/ExHale-Homegrown-your-indoor-plants/dp/B00546SAZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356819997&sr=8-1&keywords=exhale+co2

*Was $35 when I got one. Gonna get another*


----------



## beginnergrower1 (Apr 10, 2013)

cheapest place to find them i have seened is http://www.planetnatural.com/site/co2-bags.html


----------



## beginnergrower1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Omnispo said:


> Would it be worth investing in four exhale bags to supplement CO2 for a small sealed closet? Noticeable results? Or waste of money?
> 
> dry ice generator? Propane generator? Co2 tank w regulator? Which method is best for a closet?


http://www.planetnatural.com/site/co2-bags.html is a cheaper way im going to tryit next month in all areas


----------



## Shaggzendo (Jun 2, 2014)

watts = weight doesn't matter if one plant or 20 absorb every lumen from one light, as long as plants are healthy for transition only c02 increases weight beyond more light, exhale bags are great in tents or small spaces, I put 2 in a sealed bucket with a airpump hooked to light timer and a hose over my plants, works great, no idea about ppms, but I heard from a mentor of mine c02 during photoinactive periods doesn't do much because they use photons to drive the carbon fixing, I always go by watts = weight and more roots = more fruits aka plant health.


----------

